
2 Counterintuitive Lessons for Technical People from the Ashes of Fyre Festival - Devolver
https://exponents.co/playing-with-fyre/
======
Devolver
This post tries to look beyond the schadenfreude and extract unexpected
insights from the epic fiasco that was Fyre Festival.

